# Mica - 8 year Old Raggie - Urgent



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Name: Mica
*Colour/Pattern: Seal Colourpoint
Age: 8 years old
Sex: Male Neuter
Location: South
Contact: Dawn 01442 381509 *

Mica is a very friendly cat and he would be best with a family who can devote more time and attention to him. He is currently in a house with a small child, but seems very stressed out about that and has been scratching his head due to this stress. Feliway is being used and it helps but it is not perfect. He would be best with an older person/couple with no kids. Mica likes to cuddle, but also likes to be on his own, he is used to being outside on a leash as he enjoys that fresh air, he really enjoys being brushed. Mica eats dry food and water only and the occasional treat. Mica likes to sit up in higher places and likes to sit on boxes! 
_We are now seeking a home urgently for Mica as his owners are emigrating in the next couple of weeks._


----------



## tracey-smith6 (Sep 27, 2009)

HI
I am an experiencd Raggie owner and have other rescue cats (3) and a dog (bullied by the cats) How do you think Mica would be with them? Its just me and my partner and we are both well over 21!!!!
Tracey


----------

